# allora



## eleftheria

Come si direbbe  "allora" in spagnolo?  

Non riesco a trovare un dizionario italiano-espanol.

grazie


----------



## sabrinita85

Senza il contesto, rendi la cosa un po' più difficile.

Comunque, in genere, e spesse volte si traduce con *entonces*.


----------



## eleftheria

per esempio:

Allora, mi devi dire que ora ___

'Entonces' va bene qui?

grazie


----------



## sabrinita85

eleftheria said:


> per esempio:
> 
> Allora, mi devi dire *che* ora _*_*_* Dopo ora cosa ci va?*
> 
> 'Entonces' va bene qui?
> 
> grazie


Sì, va bene *entonces*, ma potresti mettere anche *pues*.

*Entonces*, me tienes que decir qué hora ___
*Pues*, me tienes que decir qué hora ___


----------



## eleftheria

tante grazie!


----------



## sabrinita85

Figurati!


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, va bene *entonces*, ma potresti mettere anche *pues*.
> 
> *Entonces*, me tienes que decir qué hora ___
> *Pues*, me tienes que decir qué hora ___



Non sarebbe molto normale scrivere una comma dopo la parola "pues", perché non si fa qui una pausa. Questa parola ha tantissimi usi in spagnolo che è un po' difficile tradurla a altre lingue. In questo caso: "Pues me tienes que decir qué hora es", c'è un certo tono di insistenza.


----------



## inbcn

Buondí
Credo che entonces ci sta meglio che pues.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Io sono con Sabrinita, ... _a volte_ *allora* si puo tradurre come pués


----------



## Cecilio

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Io sono con Sabrinita, ... _a volte_ *allora* si puo tradurre come pués



Chi ha detto il contrario?


----------



## inbcn

Non dico che PUES non si possa usare o che non significhi ALLORA, dico solo che secondo me in questo caso ENTONCES si adatta meglio alla frase.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Cecilio said:


> Chi ha detto il contrario?


 
 Solo quería hacer el comentario. Sin alusiones!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

inbcn said:


> Non dico che PUES non si possa usare o che non significhi ALLORA, dico solo che secondo me in questo caso ENTONCES si adatta meglio alla frase.


 
 Certo, ... ma nel nord di Spagna sarebbe _pues_, è piu frequente.


----------



## Cecilio

Io direi che "pues" si scrive senza accento: "pues".


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Cecilio said:


> Io direi che "pues" si scrive senza accento: "pues".


 
 pues, ... tienes razón!!!


----------



## femmejolie

inbcn said:


> Non dico che PUES non si possa usare o che non significhi ALLORA, dico solo che secondo me in questo caso ENTONCES si adatta meglio alla frase.


 
Concordo.

*Allora si traduce básicamente como "entonces".*



*CONGIUNZIONE*
*Allora*= *Entonces /en tal caso /pues.*

*1)* *(pues, entonces) *
Ma dillo, ~! -> (pues /entonces)
E ~ ? -> ( ¿Entonces?)
~ , chi vuole del caffè?-> (entonces, pues)
~ , cominciamo la lezione -> (entonces/pues). 
l’~ presidente-> (el entonces presidente)

*2) (en tal caso, entonces)*
Se dovesse morire, ~ lei erediterebbe 
~ me ne vado.

*AVVERBIO*
*1) ( entonces)* 
Proprio ~ -> justo entonces, en ese momento
Solo ~ sapremo se è salvo-> entonces
*2. ( entonces)* 
~ aveva 8 anni 
È sempre timido come ~ 
I miei amici di ~


----------



## reys

Ciao amici! Adesso capito più il "allora". E per dire "por lo tanto" si poi usare il "quindi"?

Saluti!


----------



## sabrinita85

reys said:


> Ciao amici! Adesso capito più il "allora". E per dire "por lo tanto" si poi usare il "quindi"?
> 
> Saluti!


----------



## reys

sabrinita85 said:


>



Muchas gracias, Sabri! Me queda mucho más clara la diferencia entre ambas palabras. Fonéticamente y como recurso, me gusta mucho la palabra "quindi" y ahora sé diferenciarla de "allora".

Saludos y nuevamente, gracias!


----------

